# Motor Control Book



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I am looking for a good motor control book to get a more in depth look at ways of installing and troubleshooting starters, timers, relays, etc.

I've read through Square D's - Fundamentals of Motor Control PDF. So I have a good understanding of the basic principles of motor control. 

Some of the books I have thought about ordering from Amazon are:
Amazon.com: Njatc's Motor Control Textbook: ibew - neca: Books

Amazon.com: Industrial Electricity and Motor Controls: Rex Miller, Mark R. Miller: Books

Amazon.com: Industrial Motor Control: Stephen Herman: Books

What do you guys think would be the best for my situation?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

This book is awesome!


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

This book is pretty good. There are a few different versions and even a workbook!!


----------



## Greg Swartz (Dec 5, 2008)

While I have not read this one, Stallcup's books have always been great for me.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a very good reference book. :thumbsup:

View attachment 831


----------



## Greg Swartz (Dec 5, 2008)

John said:


> Here is a very good reference book. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 831


I have the 15th version of that on PDF...

It is a VERY good book!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Ended up getting the book P Logix suggested. Looked through it on google documents and it seems to be the best to suite my needs. Wish I could get the software with it also, I am just not dropping ~$500 for it. We have quite a few used Telemecanique starters, pushbuttons, etc. lying around the shop I can test with. 

We also have the American Electrician's Handbook in the shop also, just haven't gotten myself one. 

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Review of Book?*

Just wondered what you thought about this book? Was it everything you needed? Have you found anything else comparable?

Thanks

Pete <---(thinking about getting it)


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

p_logix said:


> This book is awesome!


Hey that has to be a great book. The author of that book taught right here at Randolph Community College for nine years. 

From the text book I now use in classes here at RCC.
See the second paragraph


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I own the 5th Edition of the above mentioned book, as others have stated it's worth every penny.:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

petek57 said:


> Just wondered what you thought about this book? Was it everything you needed? Have you found anything else comparable?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete <---(thinking about getting it)


Have found it very useful. 

Here's a NOT so brief preview (basically most of the book) of the 5th edition on Google book search. http://books.google.com/books?id=TB...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result#PPP1,M1

Have been using that search to see if the book fits what I need. It's quite a bit better than the "Look Inside" with Amazon.com :thumbsup:


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Decisions decisions?*

Great info! Taking it one step further. Looks like I have two choices and I wonder if anyone has any ideas as to which of the following books to choose? Not sure if one is simply the updated version of the other or not.

Industrial Motor Control by Stephen L. Herman (Hardcover - Oct 8, 1998)


Understanding Motor Controls by Stephen L. Herman (Hardcover - Aug 4, 2005)

Wanted to insert an image for these...how do you do that?

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I would probably go with the second choice "Understanding Motor Control", mainly because it was published later than the first one. Both seem to have the same general information.

Posting pictures: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/postihg-pictures-135/


----------

